# thank you!!



## yorkie (Sep 25, 2002)

just a quick thank you to all you who posted hints about prepping for a colonoscopy. i used several of them last night and this morning and they made the "medicine go down" a lot easier!! will be leaving in a little while for the test and am feeling okay about it. will report back later. thanks again!!yorkie


----------

